# 2 sixaxis controllers with emulators



## kmart88 (Nov 4, 2011)

Been messing around with it and searching for days now but cannot find a good answer.

Anybody able to get two sixaxis going at the same time with any emulators? I use nesoid snesoid and n64oid. Would love to be able to play some two player Contra or MK. I am able to pair two controllers as client 1 and 2 but thats about as far as I can get. Also are there any working DS emulators out there that I can't seem to find?


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I just tried out mine and I got 2 controllers to work on SuperGNES. I played Mario Kart w/ no problems. However, those are SNES games and I couldn't get NES games to play w/ 2 controllers.


----------

